# كيفية صناعة الاكسجين الطبي



## العقاب (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء المساعدة أخواني أريد معرفة كيفية صناعة الاكسجين الطبي 
عاجل...........


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2006)

الأخ العقاب 

عنصر الأوكسجين هو O2 هو نفسه سواء كان طبي او صناعي . وعادتا ينتج الاوكسجين بشك واسع

وتجاري بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي للماء .

والفرق بين الاوكسجين الطبي والصناعي فقط بالقنينة او الأسطوانة حيث تكون الأسطوانة الاكسجين 

الطبي مغلفة او مطلية من الداخل بألبلاستك او النيكل او الكروم لحماية الأوكسجين من التأكسد 

او التفاعل مع معدن الأسطوانة ويصبح الأوكسجين حينها مادة سامة فيقتل المريض بدلا من انعاشه


البغدادي


----------



## العقاب (31 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكورين أخواني على الاهتمام 
لكن انا اريد الموضوع بتوسع أكثر وياريت تخدموني في هالطلب
ومشكورين مرة أخرى


----------



## katanoma (24 يونيو 2006)

الأخ العزيز... الاوكسجين الطبي يختلف عن الاوكسجين الصناعي بالدرجة الاولى بالنقاوة.. حيث حسب المقاييس المعتمدة في وزارة الصحة العراقية يجب ان لا تقل النقاوة عن 95% حيث يستخدم الاوكسجين للمرضى اللذين يعانون من قصور في وضائف التهوية الرئوية ولمرضى الربو وغيرهم لذا فالنقاوة عامل مهم جداً في الاوكسجين الطبي وهي العقة الاساسية في صناعة هذا الطراز من الاوكسجين. اما عملية التصنيع فهي من تفاعل كيميائي حيث يتم فصل الأوكسجين عن الهايدروجين في جزيئة الماء....... وانتضرني لاحصل لك على معلومات ادق.
تحياتي

biomedical engineer.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ العقاب المحترم .

هذا السؤال من اختصاص هندسة التبريد والكييف . اطرحه هناك وسوف تجد الجواب .

ربما يتبادر الى ذهن البعض بأنني امزح . كلا انا جاد وهذا هو الصواب .

جرب فقط .

البغدادي


----------



## ابن عبدالكريم (7 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز
با النسبه للاكسجين الطبي يمكن تأتي به من الاسطوانات او من اجهزه خاصة بتوليد الاكسحين من الماء وهذا صعب بعض الشيئ لأنك حتحتاج ماء نقي اما الاكثر شيوعآ فيمكن توليده بواسطه جهاز اسمه oxygen concenterator وهو جهاز يولد الاكسحين من الهواء 
ويمكن الاستغناء تمامآ عن الاسطوانات في وحوده ويطلع اكسجين بنسبه 95%


----------



## aboualbard (9 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيكم العافية اخواني
بس اذا تكملو جميلكم معيا , كم سعر جهاز مكثف الاوكسجين oxgyen concentrator 
وشكرا :32:


----------



## oth242 (6 مارس 2007)

4800 RS

respironic company


----------



## باقر (8 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## باقر (8 مارس 2007)

كم سعر جهاز مكثف الاوكسجين oxgyen concentrator


----------



## Biomedical (8 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



باقر قال:


> كم سعر جهاز مكثف الاوكسجين oxgyen concentrator











أخي الكريم ،

يبلغ ثمن الجهاز بالصورة أعلاه تقريبا بحوالي 1100 دولار أمريكي ، وهناك أنواع أخرى أصغر حجما وتحتوي على بطارية قابلة للشحن بالإضافة إلى شاحن سيارة (يصل ثمنها إلى 4200 دولار أمريكي) .

ملاحظة : الأسعار تقريبية وتختلف من دولة إلى أخرى .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام اذا في حدا عندو فكرة عن الموضوع لأنو لازمني للمشروع مع مخططات الدارات وشكرا


----------

